# expat



## shurbetsarah (Sep 24, 2010)

hello im just wondering if anybody?
can give me any information please on moving to sharmel sheik my friends moving out there in dec and im seriousley thinkin of joing her.. thing is i have a 4 yr old child who would b also requireing schooling iv tried to googke it but i dont seem to b gettin anywhere if anyone cud please help tht will b great x


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

My advice is don't move to Egypt with your child. 

Schooling is very expensive and not that good. If you are a single mother (which I think you are), you will find great difficulties here.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> My advice is don't move to Egypt with your child.
> 
> Schooling is very expensive and not that good. If you are a single mother (which I think you are), you will find great difficulties here.


I second Dizzie Izzie.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sam said:


> I second Dizzie Izzie.


Never a truer word said Dizzie Izzie :clap2:


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

It would be quite helpful if people would make some sort of attempt to either spell words correctly and/or proof their posts prior to sending it. (This message was quite painful for me to read....)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

All messages are welcome even those with spelling mistakes.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> It would be quite helpful if people would make some sort of attempt to either spell words correctly and/or proof their posts prior to sending it. (This message was quite painful for me to read....)


There are all sorts of reasons why people make spelling mistakes including learning disabilities....


----------

